#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Copy URL from Excel to Outlook body

## Southernw2002

I have an excel sheet that via VBA sends emails. I want to be able to copy a url from a cell and have it become part of the message,,, and ideally have the link appear as a line of text , not the url address.

The rest of the body currently comes via a userform screen... but I cant get the cell to add as a URL in that form. So now attempting to use the following lines




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


This does the import but I want the URL to appear as ....CLICK to go to

Any thoughts

 :Smilie:

----------


## playaller

I believe it should be like so:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Southernw2002

You are so right.....I was almost there .....but missing "by this much"
Many thanks :Smilie:

----------


## playaller

It's like that some times. Glad I could help! Don't forget to mark the thread as solved!  :Smilie:

----------

